
What’s needed to fund U.S. infrastructure repair and development? (Podcast) - 6stringmerc
https://www.bondbuyer.com/podcast/whats-needed-to-fund-infrastructure-repair-and-development?brief=00000159-f607-d46a-ab79-fe27f2be0000
======
wu-ikkyu
If the US stopped pouring so much money into blowing up and rebuilding other
countries' infrastructure, maybe the US would have some more money to rebuild
their own?

